

Google docs for android - albemuth
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs

======
kgtm
Installed. First impressions: Edit mode is quite sluggish and the document
header refuses to stay at the top (compare with simple view mode). UI
nitpicks: Logo does not work as "home", you need to use the hardware back
button. The breadcrumb-as-filter while clever and aesthetically pleasing, is
far too small.

Bonus points: You can print directly from the app via Google Cloud Print!

Overall it looks like quite solid, no complaints here. Looking forward to
using it extensively.

Tests conducted on HTC Desire (Bravo) CM 7.0.2

------
nuclear_eclipse
For some reason, searching the Market from my phone for "google docs" didn't
list this app. Found out that their "install" button on the Market website
actually works quite well. :)

~~~
jedc
I find myself hardly ever using the Market app on my phone anymore. (I'm a
slow touch-screen typist.) Searching on my laptop and having apps install
auto-magically is __killer __.

~~~
there
the "plan b" app was mentioned on reddit the other day when someone posted
about his wife going missing.

it's pretty neat that you could remotely install an app like this after your
phone is already lost:

<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb>

~~~
buster
Wow, that's neat! I didn't think of that.. But useful app anyway, thanks!

------
MatthewPhillips
Appears to just be a wrapper around the mobile site.

~~~
cryptoz
You can click "Desktop" at the bottom. Then it becomes a wrapper for the
desktop site. I don't...I don't really get this? Why did they release this?
How is it in any way better than my docs.google.com bookmark?

I'm definitely disappointed.

~~~
IgorPartola
Editing spreadsheets _really_ sucks. You have to reload the spreadsheet after
every edit to see the new data. Yikes.

------
smz
QR Code for the link:

[http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=8&d=https%3A%2F%2Fmark...](http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=8&d=https%3A%2F%2Fmarket.android.com%2Fdetails%3Fid%3Dcom.google.android.apps.docs)

------
Macha
Could they think of any more permissions to ask for? I think that's the first
time the permissions list has needed me to scroll.

------
dantheman
I've been hoping they'd release an app like this forever. The app looks great,
doesn't seem to cache the documents though.

------
swlkr
Works like a charm on my Nexus S, even with a relatively large spreadsheet
(450 rows).

------
samstokes
Weird, it got into an infinite loop redirecting between the Docs app and the
browser and back again when I tried to open a spreadsheet.

------
cowmixtoo
Google will not allow it to be installed on my hacked Color Nook running CM7.

Arg.

~~~
wewyor
I wonder if it requires some buttons or something that your nook doesn't have
as it installed fine on my phone running cm7

~~~
elq
It wants a camera so it can scan and ocr documents.

------
rosstamicah
Well, its not perfect, but its better than GDocs.

------
twinwing
Never noticed how much I used Google goggles until I reached for my phone to
scan the (nonexisting) qr code from the page.

~~~
wccrawford
Why didn't you just click the 'Install' button and let it send it to your
Android automatically?

~~~
twinwing
I was not logged in to my Google account. Good to know it works that way too.

------
bane
well it's about time

(looks pretty good on first impressions, anybody know how it works on a
tablet?)

------
forkrulassail
Thanks.

